# Driving License in Sharjah



## philipae

I am working in Saif Zone, I wants to apply for driving license in Sharjah, Automatic, usually how long it will take to get one. Which is the best driving school?


----------



## BedouGirl

I think the licence is now UAE. It doesn't pertain to any particular Emirate. Sorry, cannot help you with school recommendations but this is what one particular google search brings up http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=driving+schools+sharjah+uae&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## Toluene

hello,
as per my knowledge, it will take 3-4 months


----------



## cheeeeZe

hi

its depend on your driving skills.
but i think is easy to get license here.

regards
Hamad


----------



## SBP47

is manual license easy to get in shrjah ?


----------



## daphloves

*obtaining driving license in sharjah*

hi, for me its easy because im a lady, i dont know with the gentleman, anyways first you just have to open a file bring the necessary documents then pay 100 for opening a file which you will have to choose for manual or automatic, then u will be ask to go to a typing center which is walking distance. and after that go to the building where you will get you theory lessons schedule. its just 2 days i guess, then you'll get your theory test which is very easy. 25 questions its multiple choices. After passing it get your certificate the next day then decide whether where you want to take your parking and road lessons, it can be on Sharjah driving institute which they required the full payment for the whole course, or in Nasseriya which you can get a private instructor, then get a training card pay 100 AED and start lessons. parking lessons is 50 AED per session which last 45 mins,i guess. you just have to take 4 to 5 classes depends on how good you are, then go to SDI again get a parking test schedule. after passing it your next is road lessons which wil take 30 to 40 i guess depends also on how confident you are. then assesment and if you pass u will get ur driving license. hope it helps!


----------



## eninel

*Advise, please*

Is Manual driving difficult and do they have negative biases for those opting for Manual?
Kindly share your experience, how many tries you give to clear the final, whether Manual or Automatic...


Thank you.
Appreciate all the help.


----------



## hashikhan111

Hy All, 
Today i am writing this for all expacts thats living in Sharjah UAE to get driving license. there are two type of driving institute you can choice in Sharjah one is Govt one sharjah driving institute and other is 22 private school located in Al Nasserya driving complex near to Zulekha hospital Sharjah.
Lets compare both of above, its your choice to weather choice Govt or Private but if you enroll in goverment you have to wait minimum 6 months to 2 year to get your turn for tarining due to heavy load of student. While in private driving school in sharjah you can start within day. Now question is how we can choice best private driving school in Sharjah ? . Let me make it clear all private driving school in Sharjah have Driving instrutor on commision so instead of driving school choice best driving instrutor to get early driving license.
let me explain step by step procedure to start it.
For Male employed visa should be from Sharjah.
1.	NOC 
2.	Original passport
3.	Emirates Original
4.	Trade license copy
5.	Chamber of comerce copy
6.	Computer card labour card copy
NOC Signature person computer labour card or power of attorney copy

Female Husband, father Visa can be from any emirates but should have home agreement in Sharjah
1.	NOC from husband
2.	Husband passport copy
3.	Emirates id Husband copy
4.	Original passport self
5.	4 photos
6.	Outside sharjah stay home agreement original for other emirates


650 file opening fee , you have to gor Muroor near wasit police station and register with above documents, remember if you want to get classes in private school should told upon registration. they will give you registartion paper, now pay theory fee and get theory classes, once you pass the theory exam, now choice private driving instructor instead of school. 
I know one person he was my instructor and i got in second try his name is Haseeb and his mob num is 055404014. You can contact him for automatic driving license course in Sharjah.
second is govt school where you have to wait for minimum 6 months to start classes.
choice is urs, hope this will help many of you.
Regards


----------

